# My Zoo



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok here goes:-D

3 dogs
Molly, 15 year old small mutt, rescue
Romeo, 4 year old Maltese
Tibrerious, 2 year old Doberman

3 cats
Tiger, dsh, rescue
Apollo, dsh, 4 year old flame point
Simba, dlh, 3 year old polydactal (he's got a LOT of toes)

8 ferrets
Butters
Goldie (rescue)
Norah (rescue)
Gidget (rescue)
Bella
Jewels
Tank
Snow (my deaf marked white, beautiful)

1 Ball python George 
1 Savannah monitor Dozer
1 bearded dragon Thor

1 parakeet Alice


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Fun! I love ferrets, what morphs are your reptiles?


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Dang, how do you find time to do anything but take care of your citters!? Between my three fish tanks, my gecko, and my gerbil and now my bros dog temporarily I have my hands full! :3


----------

